# My Male Veiled Chameleon (Lots of pics)



## Stone (Jun 27, 2009)

This is my big guy. His name is Neo, he's a Chameleo calyptratus (Veiled Chameleon) The chameleons are the whole reason I got into reptiles. They are my absolute favorite species of lizard. He does throw out a few different colorations.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish you guys would stop posting pics of these gorgeous little guys!! :angry: I'm really liking them, and I don't need any other pets right now!


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with Kat. I have kept and keep all kinds of reptiles but one day I will have one of these.


----------



## agent A (Jun 29, 2009)

cute


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm with the first two also! I dont have the room, but yal need to stop teasing me! :lol:


----------



## Stone (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry  I guess I won't be posting pics of this guys girlfriend then...


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Stone said:


> Sorry  I guess I won't be posting pics of this guys girlfriend then...


Go ahead and post 'em.... I'll try my best to deal with it!


----------



## Stone (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok then Katnapper  This is my female Veiled.






This is her in gravid coloration.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm.... I thought I could deal with it.... but she's sooo cute! Really beautiful.


----------



## Falchion (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow they're so gorgeous! I had to drag myself away from my local reptile store the other day because they had two baby veilds come in.

We have a Bearded Dragon and Mantis and it's so hard not to want more and more!

If I had enough time and had my own way i'd have a Cham, Gecko (fan footed maybe), corn snake, poison dart frogs... there's just so many amazing, cool and fascinating creatures out there to keep, care for and observe, and Chameleons seem one of the best for that... along with praying mantis of course!!

New by the way (to mantids and the forum), so 'hi all!!!!'

Jon


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

cute chameleon!!! i love them! too adorable, I can't look!


----------



## MingMing (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww they are so handsome!

CONGRATZ!!!


----------

